
Show HN: A Hacker News Client in Slack - rosgoo
https://slack.com/apps/A0187LHV5QC-digest
======
rosgoo
Hi everyone! OP here. I've been working on a Hacker News client Slack for the
past few weeks as I spend a lot of time on both Hacker News and Slack:) Digest
just got officially approved for the Slack App Directory, and let's you browse
all the main HN feeds without ever leaving Slack: News, New, Best, Ask HN,
Show HN, Jobs.

Please let me know what you think!

Thanks!

